# Free Association - Part V



## Fuzzy

( the name of the game is to respond with the first word or phrase that pops into your mind when you read the last post, which would be a single word or short phrase. ) 

Start


----------



## Aqw

all over


----------



## Fuzzy

Again


----------



## CPProp

Increase in weight


----------



## Fuzzy

Heavier..


----------



## CPProp

Ballast


----------



## littlefairywren

Avast, ye Matey!


----------



## CPProp

All hands on deck


----------



## Fuzzy

Release the Kraken!


----------



## CPProp

Caribbean black spiced rum


----------



## Fuzzy

Why is the rum always gone?


----------



## CPProp

It just seems to evaporate once released from the bottle.


----------



## Fuzzy

My bank account


----------



## SSBHM

where'd it all go?


----------



## CPProp

In a black hole


----------



## AuntHen

Space, the final frontier.


----------



## CPProp

Galaxy chocolate


----------



## SSBHM

Solid chocolate Easter Bunny!


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> Space, the final frontier.



You are a nice sweet person.


----------



## JaydedJen

Little bunny foofoo


----------



## CPProp

Welsh Rabbit


----------



## abstracterika

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## CPProp

Charles Lutwidge Dodgson


----------



## abstracterika

Lewis Carroll


----------



## CPProp

Nom de plume


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Aladdin


----------



## CPProp

Arabian Nights


----------

